

Githits - helwr
http://githits.me

======
schrototo
I think I'm blind now...

(Sorry to be snarky, but my god man, change that color scheme...)

~~~
aaronfeng
Thanks for the feedback. Glad I'm not a designer :) Will update it soon.

------
jrockway
Nice, I have the most repositories of anyone in Chicago, and am only 6
positions less popular than dhh.

I am not sure what this means, but I'm OK with it.

------
cldwalker
Nice. For anyone interested, here's how to do location-based user searching in
github:
[https://github.com/search?type=Users&language=&q=loc...](https://github.com/search?type=Users&language=&q=location%3Aboston)

------
icco
Question: How are you picking the cities? Is it just cities that you know of,
or are they the top github using cities, or arbitrary?

~~~
aaronfeng
Arbitrary + github cities with sufficient data. I have a lot more cities that
I'm not showing because there isn't enough data.

~~~
nkassis
Could you possibly add Montreal Canada? :)

~~~
aaronfeng
Montreal is up now.

~~~
nkassis
Thank you

------
damncabbage
Kindly requesting Australia. :)

(Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane, Adelaide... Take your pick.)

~~~
aaronfeng
Sounds good, added to my list. If anyone else interested in a particular city,
just let me know.

~~~
delano
Montreal, please.

~~~
aaronfeng
I already have Montreal as of last week. Will put it up soon.

------
zheng
Any particular reason the main site defaults to Philly? Also, what is the
utility of grouping users by physical location? Novelty?

~~~
patrickyeon
Looking to hire a local programmer would be one use.

~~~
zheng
Ah, this makes sense. However I'd echo the question above about how the cities
were chosen.

------
RK
Seems that the majority of people I follow do not list their location, so view
these lists with that in mind.

~~~
aaronfeng
That is correct. I actually like this because it allows people to opt-out. If
they want to be shown, they will have to set their location correctly :)

------
kingkilr
It'll never stop being weird to pull up something like this and see myself :/

------
icefox
It would be nice if I could click on a state on not just pre-selected towns or
could put in the url such as my town WalthamMA and show those in Waltham MA
(two towns over from cambridge).

------
postfuturist
Portland is part of Washington? No.

------
vitobotta
Cool, it's also a nice way to discover repos and projects

------
adulau
Nice idea and implementation. I would love to see Europe and all the countries
in the EU. By the way, is the software for Githits on GitHub?

~~~
drdaeman
Would love to see the ability to type in any city/country and see the stats.

------
catshirt
nodejitsu, coffeescript, lithium, etc. nyc rules.

------
mcantelon
Vancouver includes Vancouver, WA and Vancouver, Canada. Otherwise nice little
mashup.

~~~
aaronfeng
Thanks, and good catch, this is being updated right now including historical
data.

------
s-phi-nl
I am a little curious how you detect where I am. For me it shows
"Philadelphia", which is indeed the city nearest my hometown, but I am
currently at my college in Minnesota, so my IP address would show that I am
there.

~~~
aaronfeng
I don't. It defaults to Philly because that's where I'm from and I didn't have
time to add a landing page before someone submitted this.

------
jashkenas
Looks like it doesn't pick up repos owned by organizations that have their
location listed. That would be nice.

~~~
aaronfeng
it should, if I'm understanding you correctly. which org and repo are you
looking at?

~~~
jashkenas
<https://github.com/documentcloud>

~~~
aaronfeng
for example, underscore is on the list: <http://www.githits.me/NewYorkCity>

Is that what you mean?

~~~
jashkenas
Oops. I entirely missed the "By Organizations" bit down the scroll. My
apologies.

------
HedgeMage
May we have Indianapolis, Indiana please? :)

~~~
aaronfeng
I already have most of Indianapolis, I will put it up soon.

------
axx
Damn, the color scheme looks terrible!

